# Searching For Rims/Tires



## AltimaNismo2001 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a 2001 Altima with Suspension Techniques lowering springs (1.2") and was wondering what size wheel would fit without rubbing. I am also trying to decide on what type of wheel to go with; 2002 Sentra SER wheels, Altima SER wheels, etc. Let me know what you think.


----------



## 90seven (Oct 10, 2008)

I believe with a drop, the largest you should go is 17s. I think some have put on 18s, but I'm not sure how it feels when driving.


----------



## AltimaNismo2001 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah thats what I thought, is there anywhere I can find cheaper Nissan Rims like the ones for the Altima SER? Because the dealerships are really expensive.


----------



## 90seven (Oct 10, 2008)

You won't be able to use the Altima SE-R rims for they are a 6 lug. You may however use the Sentra SE-R/Spec wheels.

If you want Nissan wheels, the dealerships might be your best bet. Or you can check with your local Craigslist for owners of SE-R/Specs willing to part with it.


----------

